# Standardbred Tattoos!



## Manasquan2001 (Oct 9, 2012)

So I have a Standardbred and he has a tattoo on his neck. I was told that only Standardbreds get a tattoo on their neck and Thoroughbreds get one under their lip, that is if they race.
Anyway, I was at the barn the other day and someone told me that my horse had never raced because he didn't have a tattoo under his lip. He also went on to say that the tattoo on their neck is differentiate them as foals and when and if they go on to race at the track they get a tattoo under their lip. 
I didn't understand this because I look my horse and his tattoo up online and found his records. If anyone knows anything about Standardbreds and their tattoos, I would like to know witch is correct? :?


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

Actually when it comes to Standardbreds it can be either one. They can have a lip tattoo or a freeze-brand if they've been raced. Generally only Standardbreds will have freeze-brand on their necks. So your horse is correct on only having to have a tattoo on his neck. The other guy at the barn is wrong, your horse would not have gotten a lip tattoo when he raced. He just needed the neck tattoo. 

We have an ex-racing Thoroughbred "Sierra" and she has a tattoo on her lip, we didn't know it at the time we got her that she was an ex-racer. Till one day she rolled her lip and I saw the tattoo. She's enjoying her spoiled retired life now!! LOL!


----------



## sunset878 (Nov 26, 2012)

In Aust (and I think in New Zealand) all standies are only tattooed on their necks with a freeze brand, not on their lips


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_My grandparents have been racing Standardbreds since before I was born, and have been breeding them for quite a long time as well. Any horses that they have bred and registered within the past 20 years, have all had neck tattoos, and went on to race. They have purchased possibly one or two within that time that have had a lip tattoo. The horse only needs the one to be able to race, be it on the lip or on the neck._


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

In the USA the USTA switched over to freeze branding the neck about 15 years ago. This indicates that the horse was registered and if you look up the brand it can tell you race results. The brand tells you the horse was registered and it may have raced. For a horse to have both a tattoo and a freeze brand in the USA would be weird and a bit excessive.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

This may be a bit off topic but where did you find your Standardbred? I live in IA and have looked them up before, but have not come across any place that a person could buy an off track Standardbred, just curious as too where you found yours.


----------



## Manasquan2001 (Oct 9, 2012)

At Emilyjoy: I actually got him from a retirement foundation just for stadardbreds. There is actually a website and I think there are all over the country. The website is adoptahorse.org

At 3paintmares: That makes much more sense. I didn't think he was right, but he had said he worked with standarbreds too. Thank you for explaining.

At velvetsab: Thats so cool! I love Standardbreds. I didn't know much about them until I got mine, but I am trying to learn more and more about them. I think they are a great breed! 


At rookie: So within the past 15 years they just started using freeze brands?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Sounds like you were able to look up his record online ... then you have your answer.

Congratulations. Standardbreds are nice horses.


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

Manasquan2001 said:


> At rookie: So within the past 15 years they just started using freeze brands?


Yes starting around 1995 when neck Freeze-Branding was accepted in the USA, much sooner in other countries. I don't remember off hand when started started outside the USA.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I very vaguely remember having to flip lips at the track, so neck tattoos have been around in Ontario for at least 15 years, if not more. I remember moving manes aside more then anything._


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, we have one who is 24 and not tattooed but the 15 year old is tattooed. You can look up a race record if you pay the USTA. Do you know your horses registered name? 

There are a few great places to find a standardbred. The first option is the local State Pleasure Horse Organization. I know the Ohio club is very active. They often have horses that are looking to be placed. The other option although it requires more horse savvy and you want to retrain from the base up going to the local track after the season closes. There will be trainers looking to not continue with certain horses. This is often the time that the amish will go and get their next buggy horse. This is not a route I would suggest the average pleasure horse owner go unless the know how to evaluate a horse and want the retraining experience.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Okay, just wondering. We got ours a long time ago through a local ad. It seems they are kinda scarce around here. Do you know what the horses go for off-track?


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I am not sure what off the track from the track would cost. I know a lot of Standardbred Pleasure horse organization horses are going for anywhere from free to 3000. Cost does not indicate experience, ie some free horses are great trail mounts. Its more often than not people looking for a good home for a horse.


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

EmilyJoy said:


> Okay, just wondering. We got ours a long time ago through a local ad. It seems they are kinda scarce around here. Do you know what the horses go for off-track?


EmilyJoy - Check out New Vocations Racehorse Adoption Program

New Vocations


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Or standardbred retirement foundation which is based in NJ


----------

